# BAY AREA hydro installs, frame wraps, suspension



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

If you need quality work done locally this is your chance. Frames, molded suspension, Racks, extended arms, wishbones, boxed trailing arms and installs.



















































Will post more pics tomorrow


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

SUNROOFS installed to  











pm me for pricing and appointments


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

ttt :biggrin: good work


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt from some BAY AREA WORK


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Feb 17 2009, 01:23 AM~13025843
> *If you need quality work done locally  this is your chance.  Frames, molded suspension, Racks, extended arms, wishbones, boxed trailing arms and installs.
> 
> 
> ...


Welds look clean :thumbsup:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Feb 17 2009, 11:56 AM~13028747
> *Welds look clean :thumbsup:
> *


x2 nice work


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

where u located


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Feb 17 2009, 02:50 PM~13030446
> *where u located
> *


In Fremont off 880 & Fremont Blvd


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

Can I get a homie hook up


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

:0 Hell yeah bro! :thumbsup: Works lookin real mothafuckin clean! Let me know if you ever need help!


----------



## low_g (Oct 17, 2006)

got pics of the trailing arms?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

ttt :biggrin: bay area best


----------



## Mr.Sea (Apr 22, 2008)

Way to go, PIMP.......


----------



## Mr.Sea (Apr 22, 2008)

Way to go, PIMP....... Let's hook up this weekend.


----------



## Mr.Sea (Apr 22, 2008)

Call me Saturday eve.


----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

DO YOU ALSO SALE FRAMES


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

Post up some prices homie . Nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)




----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Feb 18 2009, 08:41 PM~13044567
> *DO YOU ALSO SALE FRAMES
> *



i got a convertible 62 frame but thats it


----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Feb 19 2009, 03:31 AM~13047582
> *i got a convertible 62 frame but thats it
> *


how much pm me thanks


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Feb 19 2009, 01:38 PM~13050753
> *how much pm me thanks
> *


500 for the frame


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

nice work homie


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

*Heavy Duty* Wishbone with Spherical Bearing and 1 1/4" billet steel thread


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala+Feb 19 2009, 03:52 PM~13052063-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





THANKS


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> *Heavy Duty* Wishbone with Spherical Bearing and 1 1/4" billet steel thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Experience shows through :thumbsup: Everybody always bitching about needing quality work, here is your chance.


----------



## 2_69impalas (Aug 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Worm_@Feb 18 2009, 10:58 PM~13046440
> *Post up some prices homie . Nice work  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 20 2009, 04:55 PM~13062200
> *Experience shows through :thumbsup: Everybody always bitching about needing quality work, here is your chance.
> *


X2


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

> > *Heavy Duty* Wishbone with Spherical Bearing and 1 1/4" billet steel thread
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

> x2
> Still working on them prices. Pm me for what ever you need and i'll get back at you


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Feb 16 2009, 11:27 PM~13025864
> *SUNROOFS  installed to
> 
> 
> ...


Find me a 42" for my car. Might not put it in right away but at least I'll have it.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Looks like some great work... beautiful welds.


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

_*TTT!*_


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Feb 21 2009, 06:52 PM~13071251
> *Find me a 42" for my car. Might not put it in right away but at least I'll have it.
> *


I'll see what i can do


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)




----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

to the top for quality work


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

should see that frame in person :thumbsup: i have not yet seen a frame like this 1 :thumbsup:


----------



## bichkikr (Oct 6, 2008)

pics of the frame??? got me all curious now....im REALLY local too.


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bichkikr_@Feb 22 2009, 09:10 PM~13081047
> *pics of the frame???  got me all curious now....im REALLY local too.
> *


Let me take some better pics


----------



## bichkikr (Oct 6, 2008)

yes, pelase do...id like to check it out.


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Feb 22 2009, 12:59 AM~13074128
> *I'll see what i can do
> *


No real rush but if you happen to come across one let me know.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Feb 22 2009, 04:46 PM~13077485
> *to the top for quality work
> *


TTT


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Feb 25 2009, 06:22 AM~13106353
> *TTT
> *


*X2!*


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)




----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Feb 25 2009, 07:55 PM~13113627
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats up mikey, lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

nice work bro


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Feb 25 2009, 07:55 PM~13113627
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT..NICE WORK..


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

looks good


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

mickey and mickey, where you guys at


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Feb 26 2009, 11:49 PM~13125519
> *mickey and mickey, where you guys at
> *


 :wave:


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Feb 27 2009, 01:22 PM~13130299
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: what up mike, hows the work comin along,


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

adjustable y-"bone"- 320


----------



## Mr.Sea (Apr 22, 2008)

Looks good Mikey....


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Feb 28 2009, 10:09 PM~13141839
> *adjustable y-"bone"-  320
> 
> 
> ...


whats the biggest cylinder you can run with this


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

TTT


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Mar 1 2009, 12:19 AM~13142687
> *whats the biggest cylinder you can run with this
> *


14...u can run bigger but thats up to you


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

42" moonroof installed in a 2dr fleetwood brougham


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

how much you charge to wrap a g body frame?


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Mar 3 2009, 07:57 PM~13171074
> *42" moonroof installed in a 2dr fleetwood brougham
> 
> 
> ...


dam that came out good


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Feb 25 2009, 08:55 PM~13113627
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what up mikey how much for that frame :0


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlovin65_@Mar 3 2009, 10:54 PM~13173615
> *how much you charge to wrap a g body frame?
> *


PM sent


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Mar 3 2009, 11:41 PM~13174181
> *dam that came out good
> *


Thanks.... you could own one too :biggrin:


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Mar 4 2009, 12:33 AM~13174459
> *what up mikey how much for that frame :0
> *


That not a hard top frame its for a rag.... When you ready for one hit me up


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Mar 4 2009, 01:24 AM~13174577
> *Thanks.... you could own one too :biggrin:
> *


you got a extra 42


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

Heavy Duty Wishbone with Spherical Bearing and 1 1/4" billet steel thread
_____________________________________________________________



So rumors are your going to start doing raffles on the wishbones.


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Mar 4 2009, 11:40 AM~13178211
> *Heavy Duty Wishbone with Spherical Bearing and 1 1/4" billet steel thread
> _____________________________________________________________
> So rumors are your going to start doing raffles on the wishbones.
> *


No need for raffle they sell themselves :biggrin:


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Mar 4 2009, 08:33 AM~13176042
> *you got a extra 42
> *


We dont hunt them down unless the customer leaves a deposit


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Mar 4 2009, 12:55 PM~13179083
> *We dont hunt them down unless the customer leaves a deposit
> *


i see keep up the good work


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Mar 4 2009, 03:24 AM~13174577
> *Thanks.... you could own one too :biggrin:
> *


u do f450's then :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

your work looks damn good homie!


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 7 2009, 11:54 AM~13209371
> *your work looks damn good homie!
> *


THANKS!


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 7 2009, 10:54 AM~13209371
> *your work looks damn good homie!
> *


Mikey is a perfectionist with all his work. :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

:thumbsup: Welds look hella clean!


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

ttt..just dropped my frame off to him..tried to go threw today but got off late..i will hit u back 2morrow to see if i can come threw.. :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

any new pics


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

ttt


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

HAHAHAHA So your ears where ringing.


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Mar 14 2009, 07:23 PM~13282272
> *any new pics
> *


tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Mar 20 2009, 10:26 PM~13342981
> *tomorrow  :biggrin:
> *


be by on tuesday pick up a wish bone if u can have one made up smaller bearing


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Mar 20 2009, 11:31 PM~13343459
> *be by on tuesday pick up a wish bone if u can have one made up smaller bearing
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Mar 21 2009, 10:49 PM~13350466
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Mikey, Tell Tyrone to get to work!!!


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)




----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Mar 20 2009, 11:31 PM~13343459
> *be by on tuesday pick up a wish bone if u can have one made up smaller bearing
> *


got that wish bone ready 4 you


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Mar 24 2009, 10:21 PM~13381619
> *got that wish bone ready 4 you
> *


be by tommarow


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)




----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

TTT...FRAME IS LOOKING GOOD! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Mar 25 2009, 01:12 AM~13382666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice quality welds right there


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Mikey hit me up.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Mar 25 2009, 11:01 PM~13392242
> *Mikey hit me up.
> *



me too :biggrin: 
wheres my feedback? :cheesy:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

thanks again for the wish bone


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Mar 25 2009, 10:01 PM~13392242
> *Mikey hit me up.
> *


try picking up the phone


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Mar 25 2009, 10:35 PM~13392651
> *me too :biggrin:
> wheres my feedback? :cheesy:
> *


your the greatest :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

sup guys stayin real busy i see :thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

to the top


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

T T T


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Mar 25 2009, 03:12 AM~13382666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD MIKE AND MIKE :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Sea (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 74ILLREGAL (Mar 13, 2007)

ANYBODY INTERESTED IN BUYING A FRAME 61-64


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Mar 26 2009, 12:26 AM~13393495
> *try picking up the phone
> *


 :twak:


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

Nice work! :thumbsup:


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS (May 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Mar 21 2009, 10:49 PM~13350466
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## bichkikr (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 74ILLREGAL_@Mar 29 2009, 10:14 AM~13422502
> *ANYBODY INTERESTED IN BUYING A FRAME 61-64
> *


how much and where you at?


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

very good work :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

GOT PICS OF THE FRAME


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Apr 2 2009, 09:43 PM~13470333
> *very good work  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

ttt


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

what up mike got pics of frame done


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Apr 10 2009, 09:44 AM~13538366
> *what up mike got pics of frame done
> *


i need to take some better ones


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Apr 10 2009, 09:44 AM~13538366
> *what up mike got pics of frame done
> *


All work done in 1/4" thick.


----------



## I.L.L. (Feb 7, 2008)

PM sent, whats wrong, you dont like money????


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Apr 17 2009, 11:03 PM~13612186
> *All work done in 1/4" thick.
> 
> 
> ...


looks realy good now we need to get some paint on that thing


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Feb 28 2009, 10:09 PM~13141839
> *adjustable y-"bone"-  320
> 
> 
> ...


Wat up mikey you got these in stock? im intrested do they come with the bracket?


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Apr 20 2009, 04:21 PM~13633871
> *Wat up mikey you got these in stock? im intrested do they come with the bracket?
> *


just let me know when your ready and ill make u one. Yes bracket is included


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

I know this is not the classifieds,any one interested in this 64 or know someone looking for a ss? its for sale,located in the north bay...


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwyC24Fa4sA

HOP SHOP WAS HITTN WIT THAT ONE PUMP!!NICE :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

so mike is back


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

Whats up my ninja


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Apr 29 2009, 09:18 PM~13736125
> *so mike is back
> *


wow.
your not the sharpest crayon in the box.


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 30 2009, 03:39 PM~13745973
> *wow.
> your not the sharpest crayon in the box.
> *


was somebody talking to you uh no smart ass


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

TTT...FOR THE HOMIES!!! :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Apr 30 2009, 08:40 PM~13748434
> *was somebody talking to you  uh no smart ass
> *


 :0


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Did I hurt ur feelings mija? LMAO


> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Apr 30 2009, 08:40 PM~13748434
> *was somebody talking to you  uh no smart ass
> *


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 1 2009, 03:56 PM~13758186
> *Did I hurt ur feelings mija? LMAO
> *


no im use to you now :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@May 1 2009, 05:14 PM~13758341
> *no im use to you now :biggrin:
> *


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@May 1 2009, 08:36 AM~13753482
> *TTT...FOR THE HOMIES!!! :biggrin:
> *


still waiting on u to pick up ur frame need the space


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@May 1 2009, 07:36 PM~13760511
> *still waiting on u to pick up ur frame need the space
> *


 mike said he was gonna hit me back if he could find sum other guy to tow it last sat when i paid him since eddie is so busy.. i havent heard anything back..my bad homie on the delay..i jus cant find anyone to bring it..i have the cash for the tow..


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

ttt for some great bay area work :biggrin:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNnzkY9pBd0


















Inside joke :roflmao:


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

....TTT FOR M&M


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: whats up mikey n mike,


----------



## antbeezy14 (Apr 15, 2008)

can i get a price for reinforcing stress points on a 66 rag.


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

you got any pics of that ybone in action?


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

What up ninja.


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY (Jan 25, 2009)

NEED A Y-BONE FOR 64 IMPALA. DO YOU GUYS HAVE A CONTACT PHONE NUMBER. WE ARE IN THE SOUTH BAY AREA. THANKS


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY (Jan 25, 2009)

DEAD TOPIC OR WHAT


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

probly got alot of work and no time for L.I.L.


----------



## oorefluxoo (Apr 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Mar 3 2009, 07:57 PM~13171074
> *42" moonroof installed in a 2dr fleetwood brougham
> 
> 
> ...



Thats a bad ass install!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## ulost1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## bichkikr (Oct 6, 2008)

whats the address to the shop, or a phone#. thanks


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Mar 3 2009, 06:57 PM~13171074
> *42" moonroof installed in a 2dr fleetwood brougham
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :thumbsup: I have NOS ASC weather strips for the 42" & 44" moonroofs, if you ever need some.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYWHITEBOY_@Jun 8 2009, 11:57 AM~14127769
> *DEAD TOPIC OR WHAT
> *


Never that! Homie is just workin and cant be online all the time! He a one man army puttin quality work out! If you need something just PM homie and he will get back to you as soon as he possibly can!


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jul 22 2009, 12:42 AM~14546683
> *looking clean SUPER CLEAN I like that Team DT  :biggrin: got to hurry up and get mine out there so we can both rep
> *


check pm


----------



## Mr.Sea (Apr 22, 2008)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYWHITEBOY_@Jun 8 2009, 02:57 PM~14127769
> *DEAD TOPIC OR WHAT
> *


 :no: This is what happens when you stay busy, no time for the internet.


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's (Sep 29, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Oct 29 2009, 12:51 PM~15505396
> *:no: This is what happens when you stay busy, no time for the internet.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

(FUNK)


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Wonder if most people will not do anything all winter then at the last minute expect everything to get done... smarter to get work done now.


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

Been really busy and and shop stayed full the last 6 months. Might have room in a few weeks but will only be taking small jobs (less than a week turn around) 

Examples of what I can do and can back up with pics
Hydraulics
-Hydraulic Installs and hardlining
-reinforce suspension
-frame wraps and swaps
-Racks
-y bones wish bones and custom suspension for hydraulics

Cadillac SPECIALIST and parts available
-80-85...90-92...93-96 fleetwood brougham
--2 door cadillac euro conversions
-frame swaps
-Digital Dash upgrades
-Engine swaps
-Engine Diagnostics on 5.7L 90-96 (lt1s too)
-ELECTRICAL (seats, windows, lights, dash, alot of harnesses in stock)
-90's plastic molding extended and made to fit 2 dr

Other 
-some stereo system installs
-4 6x9's in package tray (even in 2 door's that have 4" speakers in back)
-continental Kits 
-Sunroof Installs (if customer has complete assembly and hardware)


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

Ttt for mikey and some clean work :biggrin:


----------



## bostonlac (Jan 24, 2008)

you got a pm homie


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bostonlac_@Jan 1 2010, 11:36 AM~16152983
> *you got a pm homie
> *


u got a reply.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Jan 1 2010, 08:17 PM~16156901
> *u got a reply.
> *


you get my pm


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 3 2010, 08:07 PM~16174036
> *you get my pm
> *


no. whats up though


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Jan 5 2010, 06:19 PM~16194606
> *no. whats up though
> *


need some lowers built what the run with the bigger pocket


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

:rimshot:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 5 2010, 07:54 PM~16195906
> *need some lowers built what the run with the bigger pocket
> *


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 9 2010, 05:57 PM~16238920
> *
> *


u want to put bigger saddles and ? cap the bottom or cap the bottom and re inforce sides also? 


what coils u going to run?


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Jan 11 2010, 04:08 AM~16252591
> *u want to put bigger saddles and ? cap the bottom or cap the bottom and re inforce sides also?
> what coils u going to run?
> *


yes all three cap bottom bigger sadle / pocket and the sides and springs will be 3 1/2 or 4 ton


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 11 2010, 01:46 PM~16256026
> *yes all three cap bottom bigger sadle / pocket and the sides  and springs will be 3 1/2 or 4 ton
> *


300


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

sup mikey, any word on the REDS


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Jan 13 2010, 06:13 PM~16282575
> *sup mikey, any word on the REDS
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Jan 25 2010, 05:53 PM~16408534
> *hno:  hno:
> *


 Too late to be scared now your setup should be here by monday :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

how much to wrap a regal frame?


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Jan 29 2010, 02:02 AM~16448932
> *how much to wrap a regal frame?
> *


pm sent


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Jan 29 2010, 01:41 AM~16448877
> *Too late to be scared now your setup should be here by monday :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: now that's what i'm talking about nothing like juice :biggrin:


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 78 money carlo_@Jan 30 2010, 11:36 PM~16465793
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: now that's what i'm talking about nothing like juice  :biggrin:
> *


 hno:


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 78 money carlo_@Jan 30 2010, 11:36 PM~16465793
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: now that's what i'm talking about nothing like juice  :biggrin:
> *


before








after
















whos next


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Feb 1 2010, 11:11 PM~16485102
> *before
> 
> 
> ...



You are if you are ready


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Feb 1 2010, 11:11 PM~16485102
> *before
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  you have to show the after pics done 100 %
:scrutinize:


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 78 money carlo_@Feb 1 2010, 11:55 PM~16485924
> *:0   you have to show the after pics done 100 %
> :scrutinize:
> *


after pics   why, youre gunna see it in person :thumbsup:


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

TTT
































[/quote]


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Feb 1 2010, 10:11 PM~16485102
> *before
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

sup mikey and mike


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Feb 9 2010, 06:29 PM~16564404
> *sup mikey and mike
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> TTT


[/quote]
:wow: All metal, no body filler on that frame  :thumbsup:


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MONSTERGATE1 (Feb 6, 2010)

Whats the price for a sunroof install,on a 85 2dr fleetwood.Sun roof size is gonna be a 42, or 44,which ever I find first.PM me a price when you get a chance.Thanks


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Feb 1 2010, 10:11 PM~16485102
> *before
> 
> 
> ...


ill be there later mikey


----------



## "Tomas" (Feb 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 78 money carlo_@Jan 31 2010, 12:36 AM~16465793
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: now that's what i'm talking about nothing like juice  :biggrin:
> *


Micky, It's Tomas. Just wanted to say The lifts on the Caddy came out GREAT Homie! Clean and rides FKN smooth. I like the way you extended the Arms. hadn't seen that B4.

Thanks Louis for making the connection. Now to paint!!


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> Micky, It's Tomas. Just wanted to say The lifts on the Caddy came out GREAT Homie! Clean and rides FKN smooth. I like the way you extended the Arms. hadn't seen that B4.
> 
> Thanks Louis for making the connection. Now to paint!!
> [/b]


post pics :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Feb 1 2010, 10:14 PM~16485136
> *You are if you are ready
> *


Ready when you are :0


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

ttt


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Feb 19 2010, 05:46 PM~16665234
> *Ready when you are :0
> *


  :twak:


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

1. we need your dumps so we can buy the right fittings for your setup. 
2. drop off fittings to get chromed
3. after we get all the fittings back from chrome shop then drop off the car

:biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

:0  Mikey gettin shit done! :thumbsup:



When you get a chance shoot me a price on removing the frame and suspension on a 63, painting the belly and frame black then re-assembling. One of my boys wants a clean stock look, he has redone the entire break setup and has all bushings (suspension/body mounts).


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

TTT..Wuts up homies..


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Feb 20 2010, 03:16 PM~16672000
> *1. we need your dumps so we can buy the right fittings for your setup.
> 2. drop off fittings to get chromed
> 3. after we get all the fittings back from chrome shop then drop off the car
> ...


 :wow: can't waitt :wow: almost time :wow:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Back to page one


----------



## impsterman (Jul 6, 2005)

:wave: What up fellas, anything new on the whip?


----------



## UNO408 (Dec 20, 2008)

ttt for uno's newest retailer thanks for the business mikey


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

:0 :0


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

ttt


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Hey Mikey can you get all the 90's door part? I need to start buying those.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=541421&hl=










http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=530480&hl=










http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=530482&hl=

*TTT FOR THE BAY*


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Apr 13 2010, 05:31 PM~17183455
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

ttt for mikey's :biggrin:


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

partial fram wrap with rear bridge?
for a G,body(monte)


----------



## Mr.Sea (Apr 22, 2008)

Here you go MIKEY............





































:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Oh shit ,ben looked like he bumpered


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H0PSH0P_@Jun 3 2010, 10:41 AM~17685739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lunch :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## O*C BIG TONE (Dec 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by H0PSH0P_@Jun 3 2010, 10:41 AM~17685739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: DAM! GUESS NOT A DAM THING CHANGED!!! THAT'S U NIGAAA!!! ALL THE WAY LIVE... :420:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

TTT


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

mikey, i have to work saturday, :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

Nice work mikey!


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## luis707 (May 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Feb 17 2009, 12:23 AM~13025843
> *If you need quality work done locally  this is your chance.  Frames, molded suspension, Racks, extended arms, wishbones, boxed trailing arms and installs.
> 
> 
> ...


how much for the reinforcement patterns for a G-body.REAR ARCHES,FRONT SIDES,TOP AND BELLY.PM PRICE IM IN THE NORTH BAY CAN PICK UP THANKS.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

SEE YOU MODAY MIKEY


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Jun 26 2010, 04:05 PM~17894589
> *SEE YOU MODAY MIKEY
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jun 30 2010, 12:05 PM~17927748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WE GOT IT :0


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOP SHOP_@Jun 30 2010, 02:13 PM~17928747
> *WE GOT IT  :0
> *


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jun 30 2010, 12:05 PM~17927748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dont worry abou me  you have alot of work that its not gettin done :uh: 
LESS COMPUTER TALK AND MORE WORK :uh: :uh: 
youre falling wayyyyyyyy behind :0 :0


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Jun 30 2010, 06:01 PM~17929547
> *dont worry abou me  you have alot of work that its not gettin done :uh:
> LESS COMPUTER TALK AND MORE WORK :uh:  :uh:
> youre falling wayyyyyyyy behind :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Jun 30 2010, 05:01 PM~17929547
> *dont worry abou me  you have alot of work that its not gettin done :uh:
> LESS COMPUTER TALK AND MORE WORK :uh:  :uh:
> youre falling wayyyyyyyy behind :0  :0
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :0 :0 :0 :0 :buttkick: 
Even My Trailer Queen has passed you up  :biggrin:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Jan 1 2010, 12:59 AM~16151154
> *Been really busy and and shop stayed full  the last 6 months. Might have room in a few weeks but will only be taking small jobs (less than a week turn around)
> 
> Examples of what I can do and can back up with pics
> ...


 :wow: What up Mikey? You Doing Big Thangs Hommie :thumbsup:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74+Jun 30 2010, 05:01 PM~17929547-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

SUP GUYS


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

:thumbsup: :machinegun:


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

sup hop shop


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

Bump for my homie


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

:wow: All metal, no body filler on that frame  :thumbsup:
[/quote]

how much does a frame like that go for


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

ttt were the mikey's at :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Feb 16 2009, 11:23 PM~13025843
> *If you need quality work done locally  this is your chance.  Frames, molded suspension, Racks, extended arms, wishbones, boxed trailing arms and installs.
> 
> 
> ...


pm sent


----------



## ElXicano (Aug 30, 2010)

I Have a 1972 Monte Carlo and I want the whole frame reinforced. Can you give me quote and maybe what your schedule is like? thanks.


----------



## caddy4nia (Oct 30, 2010)

how much to install a hydro set up for a fleetwood 94 out the door  2pump 6batt


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Apr 28 2009, 07:27 AM~13714167
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwyC24Fa4sA
> 
> HOP SHOP WAS HITTN WIT THAT ONE PUMP!!NICE :biggrin:
> *



here you go homie


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H0PSH0P_@Jun 3 2010, 10:41 AM~17685739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

mikey


----------



## joeygees (May 3, 2009)

NEEED INFO BRO WUNA BOX MY FRAME ON MY MONTE AND DO A DIFRENT RACK FOR MY SET UP P.M. ME GRACIAS....


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

ttt


----------

